# 2012 Jeep Wrangler Speaker Wiring question



## Adney (Mar 6, 2015)

I am putting new speakers in my 2012 Jeep Wrangler Sport. I am replacing the two dash speakers and the two overhead Soundbar speakers. I bought four Kicker 6.5s for the job (77Kick10). The reason I bought these is because they are made to plug directly into the factory speaker connectors with out any cutting or splicing. When I got my first dash speaker out, I noticed that the previous owner had replaced the factory speakers and had cut the factoru connectors out. Now I can't go with the "plug and play" options that the speakers were made for, but will have to use terminals. No big deal. However, I need to figure out which is my positive wire and which is the negative. One wire coming into the speaker box is green. The other is green with a red stripe. Does anyone know which is the positive wire? Also, I need to determine which post on the speaker is the positive post. If I am looking at the posts from the back of the speaker with the Kicker logo facing up, which would be the positive post? I am trying to avoid wiring this back up wrong and having to break everything back apart. You basically have to take the entire dash apart in a Jeep to get to the speakers. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Disarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

I did my 2014 a little while ago and if I remember correctly, this should be right (assuming they didn't change colors between 2012 and 2014).

Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Gray/Violet
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Gray/Yellow
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Dark Green/Violet
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Dark Green/Yellow
Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Dark Green/Dark Blue
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Dark Green/Brown
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Gray/Dark Blue
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Gray/Orange


----------



## Adney (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sure your 2014 is set up the same way as my 2012, so I will try to describe my situation. When you remove the speaker box from the dash, you have to unplug the wires coming from the stereo. When you do so, you are left with the speaker box and the other side of the plug, which has the wires going into the speaker box itself. I didn't look to see if the colors that were on the stereo side of the plug matched the colors on the speaker side of the plug. Again, the 2 wires coming into the speaker box are solid green, and green with a reddish stripe. I have looked at several wiring diagrams and have yet to find these colored wires associated with the left front speaker, so maybe the wires on the stereo side correspond to the color codes you provided above. I guess I will check that next when I get home. If so, I will be able to figure it out. Thanks for your help.


----------

